# Kitchen Nightmares



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

So I have an issue with a local family run furniture business in Sicily.

We brought a Kitchen off them just under two years ago a complete kitchen ie cupboards, services, oven, fridge etc. It had a two year garuntee. When we moved house 9 months ago we employed them again to move the kitchen for us to our new home which they charged us €400.

They bodged the job a bit causing water to leak into the oven when we did washing up. We contest that when they installed it they put the silicone around the gas hob incorrectly which is what caused the water to enter the oven. The oven now everytime you turn it on gives an Electric Shock if you touch it. 
This all started while my wife was pregnant and is continuing now the baby is almost 3 months old so I would say in total the issue has been going on 7 months.

The company originally said that they would call the technicians for the oven. They agree it is humidity that has caused the issue causing the oven to fault. They said the oven is not at fault however meaning 'WE' the consumer have to pay €40 for that visit. Not the company who sold the kitchen. I refused to pay and sent the technician on his way.

Then the company said as a 'Courtesy' to us they would come and fit a new oven so long as we paid for the oven which would be €150. I reluctantly agreed to that to try and finish the issue but they have now come back and said it would be €190 and could take a month to arrive. I have now said I will take legal advice because this will mean for something which is not our fault, we have to pay a total of €230... this can not be right surely!

I'm reluctant to actually get a lawyer because of the costs involved with that but this cannot be fair surely! I was hoping the threat of legal action might scare them into doing the right thing but they are just arrogantly (perhaps ignorantly) believing they are in the right.

What do you all think?

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Good to see you back. How much does a new oven cost? We have found you get no where with people like this and usually count our loss...:sad:


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> Good to see you back. How much does a new oven cost? We have found you get no where with people like this and usually count our loss...:sad:


Exactly. At a place like Mediaworld I can pick up the same sort of oven for €200. 

Its ridiculous though. Half tempted to take him to court just to watch him sweat a little. Same sort of cost as a Sky subscription but more entertaining


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you live in a building that has an administrator, take it up with him. An electrical problem with the oven might affect the electricity for the building.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Italia-Mx said:


> If you live in a building that has an administrator, take it up with him. An electrical problem with the oven might affect the electricity for the building.


Hi Italia-Mx

No its an independent villa. We did bring the landlord into it but he kind of sympathised while saying not his problem.

Kenzo


----------

